# Are There Otters On The Kennet & Avon Canal?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We had a very pleasant 3 nights at Devizes C & CC site recently. The site is adjacent to the Kennet & Avon canal & a fairly easy (along the towpath) walk into Devizes. Anyway, walking up the Caen Locks stretch of the canal, Mrs j. thougt that she saw an otter enter the water by one of the lock ponds. I know that the stretch of canal in question is well stocked with fish - so availability of food is not an issue. However, if I have a personal doubt it is more to do with the clarity of the water. Does anybody live in the area (or visit very regularly) to confirm if the sighting of an otter on the canal likely please?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Quite possibly
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/berkshire/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_9110000/9110866.stm


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi they are probally Mink rather than otters.
Otters will prefer fresh flowing water not the still canal water filled with oil and stuff (no offence to NBs by the way)
Plenty of mink sightings in that area
Phill


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We are going to be staying there shortly while our house move goes through. We will be doing that walk daily, so hopefully we will be able to report a sighting or two!


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

being the keeper of two otterhounds i will see if the said pooches noses start twiching next time we visit the area but then again majik and milo both start nose twiching at the slightest indication of a scent inclusing rabbits and if they came across an otter would run away with fright


----------

